# Öffenlicher Bereich > Termine >  Der Kurpark im Blütenrausch - Orchideenschau Bad Salzuflen

## Daniel Sun

28.02. - 02.03.2008
Orchideenschau in Bad Salzuflen

Weiß zwar nicht ob es jamanden interessiert, aber...

_Bad Salzuflen. Es „kann nichts schief gehen“, weiß Kurdirektor Wilfried Stephan, wenn drei Faktoren erfüllt sind: Die Qualität der Beete und Pflanzen muss stimmen, die Vermarktung mit Einbindung der Busunternehmen und der Medien muss professionell erledigt werden und das Wetter muss passen: Da die ersten beiden Voraussetzungen erfüllt sein dürften und auf die dritte Bedingung nur gehofft werden kann, müsste die 20. Internationale Orchideenschau im Kurpark von Bad Salzuflen, die als die größte und schönste in Europa gilt und die von Donnerstag bis Sonntag, 28. Februar bis 2. März, täglich von 9 bis 18 Uhr veranstaltet wird, ein großer Erfolg werden. 

Zumal bei dieser Internationalen Orchideen-Schau ein Meer exotischer Blüten in allen Formen und Farben zu sehen ist, so dass der Kurpark in einen wahren Blütenrausch gestürzt wird. Höhepunkt bei der offiziellen Eröffnung am Donnerstag um 11 Uhr ist schon traditionell die Taufe einer Neuzüchtung, die diesmal Regierungspräsidentin Marianne Thomann-Stahl, die Schirmherrin dieser Ausstellung, vornehmen wird. Bei der Neuzüchtung handelt es sich um eine Phalaenopsis-Hybride - erschaffen aus einer „Phalaenopsis Samt und Seide“ und einer „Wicksford's Goldberry“ - aus dem niederrheinischen Orchideenbetrieb von Jörg Frisonke. Zur Programmvorstellung war das Taufexemplar noch nicht da, so dass der Kurdirektor und Vorsitzender Helmut Krusche von den Orchideenfreunden Ostwestfalen-Lippe mit einer Abbildung auskommen mussten. Auf welchen Namen die Pflanze getauft wird, bleibt bis zum Taufakt das Geheimnis der Patin… 

Vier Tage lang zeigen etwa 70 Züchter und Orchideen-Liebhaber aus der ganzen Welt Blütenwunder aus Asien, Afrika, Mittel- und Südamerika sowie der Südsee. Die Orchideenschau, die alle zwei Jahre in der Konzert- und Wandelhalle von Bad Salzuflen stattfindet, umfasst eine Ausstellungsfläche von mehr als 5.000 Quadratmetern. Veranstalter sind die Orchideenfreunde Ostwestfalen-Lippe in Zusammenarbeit mit dem Staatsbad. Vorsitzender Helmut Krusche von den Orchideenfreunden wies schon im Vorfeld auf eine „Schau der Superlative“ hin: „Noch nie hatten wir so viele ausstellende Orchideenbetriebe aus aller Welt … So sind zum ersten Mal zwei Orchideengärtner aus Malaysia und ein neuer Betrieb aus Brasilien neben den schon ‚alten' Ausstellern aus Taiwan, Kolumbien, Brasilien und Holland bei uns zu Gast. Auch gibt es wieder Bücher, Hilfsmittel und Utensilien zur Orchideenkultur…“ Und auch die Innenstadt Bad Salzuflens lädt zum Besuch ein, wobei der Sonntag dann von 13 bis 18 Uhr verkaufsoffen ist, so dass sich den Gästen auch noch ein Bummel durch die historische Innenstadt anbietet. Übrigens: Die drei citynahen und ausgeschilderten Parkhäusern stehen den autofahrenden Besuchern kostenlos zur Verfügung, was die Stadtwerke GmbH als deren Bewirtschafter möglich gemacht haben. 

An zahlreiche Informationsstände werden auch diesmal wieder wertvolle Tipps zur Pflege der Tropenpflanzen gegeben. Blumenfreunde können die exotischen Pflanzen kaufen. Dazu werden Sandstein- und Metallskulpturen ausgestellt, und sogar südamerikanische Pfeilgiftfrösche mit ihren unwirklich leuchtenden Farben nebst Schlangen können bewundert werden. Zu sehen sein wird auch die „Orchidee des Jahres“, die regelmäßig von den Naturschutzverbänden kreiert wird. Diesmal ist es ein „Knabenkraut“, das in Nordrhein-Westfalen nur noch selten vorkommt und auf der „roten Liste“ steht. 

Erwartet werden auch in diesem Jahr wieder an die 25.000 Besucher, wobei die Hälfte des Erlöses für einen humanitären Zweck, den die Schirmherrin bestimmt, und die andere Hälfte für Naturschutzprojekte in der Region eingesetzt wird. Jeder Partner kann nach den Erfahrungswerten etwa 3.000 Euro einsetzen, so dass die Orchideenfreunde insgesamt 60.000 Euro in den zurückliegenden Jahren in den Naturschutz investiert haben.

Foto: Vorsitzender Helmut Krusche (links) von den Orchideenfreunden Ostwestfalen-Lippe und Kurdirektor Wilfried Stephan, die bei der Vorstellung des Programms zur Schau mit Bildern der Neuzüchtung auskommen mussten, da das Taufexemplar noch nicht verfügbar war.
_

----------

